# Just seems impossible to speak with the IRS



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

We live in Mexico. For 2020 - just like every other year - I mail our return to the IRS. I did so this year on April 13. When it got to the US it was first sent to New York and then later made its way to Austin Texas (quite a journey). The USPS tracking says it was delivered to the IRS Austin office on May 3rd. We are due a hefty refund because I made our quarterly tax prepayments based on our 2019 return where we took some distributions from our IRAs (which we did not do in 2020). We overpaid a lot in 2020.

Now here it is 2021 and as of tomorrow I will have made my second tax pre-payment for this year. These monies are starting to add up. We are retired and I am dipping into our savings to make these payments. (We did not receive any of those stimulus related gifts).

I've read on the IRS website that a paper return could take up to 6 weeks for processing. We have gone past that now. The IRS has a feature where you can register and check the status of your account including your refund. This does not work for me - probably because we live in Mexico (although it does let me select Mexico from a drop down list). I am entering our information directly from our 2020 tax return. I have tried both our social security numbers. No dice.

I have tried every phone number I can find for the IRS. It seems impossible to speak to anyone.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Edit : Getting our tax refund would be great - but I would be happy with simply knowing that they were working on our return. That they didn't have any problems with it (although I used TurboTax and was honest). I'd like to know that they had the correct contact information for us on file and they wouldn't try to reach us via the Mexican mail service. We might never receive it...


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

MangoTango -- I can't answer your question, but just want to say: "you're in the same boat," as many others. The IRS is grossly backlogged. The last I heard, they are still working to clear the backlog of 2019 returns. It took them 9 months to process and issue my refund (also a paper submission.) For that reason, I submitted electronically, for 2020 (but am still waiting for my refund.) All I can say is just be patient (unless you have a real indication that your return was lost.)

As I'm sure you know, you'll capture the stimulus payments when you file your 2020 tax return (first two,) and the 3d when you file your 2021 return (assuming you completed line 30.) Cheers, 255


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

We are still waiting for our refund (it is a small 5 digit dollar amount). Mailed return on April 13th and received in Austin TX on May 3rd. The "where's my refund" site seems to know nothing about me. There isn't a single phone number to speak with anyone. Once or twice I have gotten an operator and immediately get told there is no one to talk with.

Although I have a USPS receipt for delivery in Austin I have no idea if the return was mangled in transit ? if the IRS has a question about my return ? if they are trying to contact me ? 

Surely there must be some magical way to communicate with a person at the IRS with access to a computer ?

At what point do I give up and attempt to eFile ? And if I went that route do I use the April 13th date as the filing date ?


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

MangoTango -- Check out the IRS's "Taxpayer Advocate" website. A lot of good information, including a mobile app. to check your refund status and a special refund status telephone number, in addition to the web-site link. Taxpayer Advocate | Internal Revenue Service (irs.gov)

Generally submitting a duplicate return is not a good idea, though, you might want to consider filing electronically next year. According to the website above, electronically submitted returns should return refunds in 21 days! The IRS web-site states, in several places to "not file a duplicate return." You'll be in worse shape, not better!

There are procedures, on the TAS web-site if you "need the money now." Good luck! Cheers, 255

P.S. You may also try contacting the local Taxpayer Advocate Office in Austin. Local Taxpayer Advocate | Internal Revenue Service (irs.gov) 

P.P.S. Alternatively -- you might consider submitting an IRS form 911, to the TAS office in Austin. Form 911 (Rev. 5-2019) (irs.gov)


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

255 said:


> MangoTango -- Check out the IRS's "Taxpayer Advocate" website. A lot of good information, including a mobile app. to check your refund status and a special refund status telephone number, in addition to the web-site link. Taxpayer Advocate | Internal Revenue Service (irs.gov)
> 
> Generally submitting a duplicate return is not a good idea, though, you might want to consider filing electronically next year. According to the website above, electronically submitted returns should return refunds in 21 days! The IRS web-site states, in several places to "not file a duplicate return." You'll be in worse shape, not better!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Already been down those paths. The Taxpayer Advocate folk want you to report to a designated site (an irs office ?) where you can have a virtual (Xoom ?) session with someone. Those sites are in the US.

I know that the local embassy has social security staff. Anyone know if they have IRS support as well ?


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

MangoTango -- My understanding is that some of the larger U.S. Embassies used to have IRS staff, but no longer. In a previous life, I was posted to an U.S. Embassy (mid-size) and there were no IRS nor SSA personnel. I helped numerous embassy personnel, and expats, with tax issues, but on an ad hoc volunteer basis only.

Can't you have a Zoom meeting from your abode in Mexico to the TAS office in Austin? I know my wife conducts Zoom sessions with clients all over the U.S. and Mexico. Cheers, 255


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

255 said:


> MangoTango -- My understanding is that some of the larger U.S. Embassies used to have IRS staff, but no longer. In a previous life, I was posted to an U.S. Embassy (mid-size) and there were no IRS nor SSA personnel. I helped numerous embassy personnel, and expats, with tax issues, but on an ad hoc volunteer basis only.
> 
> Can't you have a Zoom meeting from your abode in Mexico to the TAS office in Austin? I know my wife conducts Zoom sessions with clients all over the U.S. and Mexico. Cheers, 255


Thanks for all your advice. I have completed and faxed off the form 911 to the Austin Tx office. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are keeping up with the US press to any extent, you will see there have been tons of articles recently about how far behind the IRS is on processing 2020 returns and getting refunds out. Years of neglect, underfunding and understaffing have finally resulted in the current situation which can only be described as FUBAR.

First of all, do NOT file a second return. I think I have seen that in every report on the current mess. This is the IRS "official" comments on the subject: IRS Operations During COVID-19: Mission-critical functions continue | Internal Revenue Service

And this is just one of the many recent reports:








Still waiting for a tax refund? IRS backlog has grown to 35 million returns


The tax agency faced a "challenging" year, leading to a growing backlog of tax returns, the taxpayer advocate says.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you are keeping up with the US press to any extent, you will see there have been tons of articles recently about how far behind the IRS is on processing 2020 returns and getting refunds out. Years of neglect, underfunding and understaffing have finally resulted in the current situation which can only be described as FUBAR.
> 
> First of all, do NOT file a second return. I think I have seen that in every report on the current mess. This is the IRS "official" comments on the subject: IRS Operations During COVID-19: Mission-critical functions continue | Internal Revenue Service
> 
> ...


I can appreciate that - although I think this COVID excuse is being over-played everywhere.

Just have one or two programmers write a simple little database application that tells me they have received my return and they are working on it. Although I could certainly put the refund monies to important uses - I would just sleep better knowing that some day I will get our refund. If they processed our return AND had a problem with it AND mailed me a letter regarding a problem - it is probably sitting in a sewer somewhere.

They have apps (sites) to tell the status of refunds etc. For some reason (probably they hate my Mexican address, which is part of the questions to gain access). Just put a little button on the page that says - HELP ME ! They wouldn't need a CPA or a LAWYER or top level executive - just a little junior programmer (maybe a summer intern). The application which takes my quarterly estimated taxes works just fine...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I just happen to be an accountant (and a CPA) and it was common knowledge in the profession back when I was still living and working in the US (30 years ago) that the IRS computer systems are held together with scotch tape and bubble gum. Their computers are ancient and I've heard that some of their core programs depend on Cobol. I assume that's why e-filing is still barely available to overseas taxpayers. They simply don't have the resources to deal with what they are expected to do. There are advantages in all that for those of us outside the US - mainly that they only know what we tell them about unless we have significant financial resources back in the US.

Just found this, which might be amusing: The IRS System Processing Your Taxes is Almost 60 Years Old


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> I just happen to be an accountant (and a CPA) and it was common knowledge in the profession back when I was still living and working in the US (30 years ago) that the IRS computer systems are held together with scotch tape and bubble gum. Their computers are ancient and I've heard that some of their core programs depend on Cobol. I assume that's why e-filing is still barely available to overseas taxpayers. They simply don't have the resources to deal with what they are expected to do. There are advantages in all that for those of us outside the US - mainly that they only know what we tell them about unless we have significant financial resources back in the US.
> 
> Just found this, which might be amusing: The IRS System Processing Your Taxes is Almost 60 Years Old


Fine - then they should stop taxation until they have a system that works.
I honestly feel stupid that I have a sizable tax refund (that in my eyes I have every right to) and yet I am still sending them more monies every quarter. How about suspending 2021 quarterly estimated taxes until 2020 refunds have been received. What with all the money they have printed as of late they don't need my taxes.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

MangoTango -- Just FYI. You always have the ability to apply your expected refund to your next year's taxes, albeit when you file your return. This is what my parent's routinely did, eliminating having to file estimated taxes (or at least large ones.) They could "balance out" (if they were under withheld,) when they filed their request for extension (now IRS form 4868.) 

My wife and I, routinely never get a refund. We prefer to not give the Government a free loan! We do file estimated taxes though.

We both have a lot of friends that don't pay any estimated taxes and just take the small interest rate hit when they file, since the statutory rates are so low, right now. Cheap money. Cheers, 255


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Hoorah !! Just used the irs2go app on the iphone. Got a message something to the effect of "your return is still being processed....". No info regarding a refund but at least I know we are in the system.

Perhaps that form 911 iIsubmitted had something to do with it.


----------



## MM1234 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi MangoTango. Any update on your situation? I also paper-filed. Like you, all I know is that "my return is being processed". I don't care if it takes them a while to catch up on the paper-work, I'd just like the piece of mind that my return is accepted without issue.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

As i wrote earlier - I completed an IRS form asking for an advocate (in Austin) for help. A few days later my phone rang and it was my advocate. He confirmed that my refund would be direct deposited the next day. AND it was for more than I expected - they paid ME interest !! Truly a great service...


----------

